# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Amerika nasıl çökecek?

## bozok

*Amerika nasıl çökecek?*


*Hasan Demir*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*06.01.2010*





İnternet ortamında The Sunday Time’ın yakın geçmişte, _“Batı’nın 400 senelik altın çağı bitmiştir. Batı bütün müessese ve kurumlarıyla hızlı bir çöküşe başlamıştır, bunu görüyoruz. Bundan böyle halkı Müslüman olan ülkeler hızla kalkınacak, her tarafta İslam devletleri yükselecektir”_ dediğine dair bir yorum bulunuyor.

Tarih verilmediği için kontrol ettirme imkanımız olmadı.

Benzer bir görüşü (2 Ocak) İbrahim Kalın, *“Batı inişe mi geçti”* başlıklı yazısında çok güzel işledi. Kalın, yazısının girişine Harvard’lı tarihçi Niall Ferguson’un 27 Aralık 2009 tarihli Financal Times’da kaleme aldığı ve *“dünyanın doğuya meylettiği on yıl”* olarak özetlenebilecek yazısına atıfta bulunarak şunları yazdı:

_“1500’den beri devam eden Bat’ının yükselişi sona mı eriyor? Her yükselişin bir düşüşü olduğuna göre yükselen yeni güçler kimler? Biz içerde kozmik odalarda ve kozmik operasyonlarla uğraşırken 2010’da ’derin küresel gündemi’ bu sorular belirleyecek._

_Batı’nın 500 yıllık yükselişinin sona erdiği yönünde yaygın bir kanaat var. Deniz aşırı imparatorluklar kurmuş olan İngilizler, İspanyollar, Hollandalılar ve Portekizliler, imparatorluk sevdasından uzun zaman önce vazgeçti. şimdi ulu devletleriyle yetinmekten yanalar ve ’imparatorluk olmadan nasıl güçlü kalabiliriz?’ sorusunun cevabını arıyorlar. Modern imparatorluk kuramayan Almanlar ve Fransızlar da aynı arayışın içinde.”_ 

Arap asıllı Fransız yazar Katolik Amin Maaoluf da yeni kitabı *“üivisi üıkmış Dünya”* da hem Batı hem Doğu medeniyetlerinin çöktüğü tezini savundu.

Batı’nın yükselişi 800 yıllık Endülüs ve 600 yıllık Osmanlı’nın çöküşü ve miraslarının paylaşımı ile başlamıştı. şimdi ise ortak bir çöküş var. Yükselen teknoloji, ticaret ve sınır tanımaz bilgi akışının mecbur kıldığı yüksek dozajdaki *“karşılıklı bağımlılık”* kim çökerse çöksün çökmeyenin de enkazın altında kalacağı bir dünya oluşturdu. Gördük ki Amerika’daki finans krizi bütün ülkeleri etkiledi, hatta yükselen değer üin’i bile, *“Ne yapsam da şu Amerika’yı bu çöküşten kurtarsam”* sorusuna muhatap kıldı. üünkü son yıllarda Amerika ile üin arasındaki ticaret oranı yüzde 400 artmış, üin devlet kasası tıka basa Amerikan tahvilleri ile dolmuştu. Amerika çökünce üin ve Hindistan’ın mallarını kim alacak? Yani yeni çöküşlerde eski çöküşlerde olduğu gibi çökenin servetine çullanarak yükselme şansı yok artık.

Sakın ola ki bu ifadelerimizden Batı’nın çöküşü ve Doğunun yükselme ihtimaline ağıt yaktığımız anlamı çıkartılmasın. Batı kelimenin tam anlamıyla bir çalma, çırpma ve zulüm medeniyetidir ve tabii ki çökecektir. Afrika yılda 30 milyar dolar bulamadığı için açlıktan ölürken kılını kıpırdatmayan ama birkaç kişinin hortumladığı finans sistemini kurtarmak için trilyon dolarları gözünü kırpmadan zenginin cebine koyan bir medeniyet aslında medeniyet bile değildir. Elbette çökmelidir, çökmüyorsa bile çökertmek için gereken yapılmalıdır.

Ama* “Yükselen”* olarak gösterilen üin’in Amerika’dan, İngiltere’den ve her ne kadar Doğuda olsa da Batı dünyasında mütalaa edilen Japonya’dan bir farkı yoktur, onlar da, ezen ve sömüren vicdansız bir aklın medeniyetidir.

Velhasıl Batı er geç çökecektir ama bu çöküş Osmanlı ve Endülüs çöküşü gibi olmayacak, İmparatorlukken ulus devlet haline dönüşen bir İspanya, Portekiz ve İngiltere çöküşü gibi bir çöküş olacaktır, üstelik böylesi bir çöküş bile zaman alacaktır.

Batı çöker Doğu zenginleşirken ikisinin arasında olan Türkiye ne yapacaktır, bizim cevabını aramamız gereken soru işte budur?

...

----------

